# April 25th, 2009; b there or b square



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158563


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

*For those that don't dare go into the lounge:*



> You're all invited. Really. All.
> 
> Block out your calendar. We've got a date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Is the "rolling" ride something that can be done on a fixie? For reference, I've ridden up to Huddart Park in a 79-inch gear (coming down was harder than going up!), but anything worse than that and I doubt I can make it...


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Number9 said:


> Is the "rolling" ride something that can be done on a fixie? For reference, I've ridden up to Huddart Park in a 79-inch gear (coming down was harder than going up!), but anything worse than that and I doubt I can make it...


I don't ride a fixie but I'm pretty sure it'd be doable. The longest climb is Hazeldell - about 800' vert, over a mile, not very steep, but there is a sustained downhill equal to the climb on the other side - otherwise it's modest rolling terrain.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for the insight. I'll plan to be there!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I’m still up for the idea of biking to CampCoop™ from San Jose if someone wants to make the trek with me. Otherwise I’ll just either have to live dangerously and do it solo, or just drive to a friend’s place in Watsonville and ride to Santa Cruz from there. Any takers?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I’m still up for the idea of biking to CampCoop™ from San Jose if someone wants to make the trek with me. Otherwise I’ll just either have to live dangerously and do it solo, or just drive to a friend’s place in Watsonville and ride to Santa Cruz from there. Any takers?


I'm a "possible". It mostly depends on whether I get involved in shuttling any folks to SC from the airport that day. Or whether Coop comes up with any "help the desperate hosts" errands that he needs done (I'm volunteering my time to the cause).

(I actually live in SCruz county, but I could get my wife to drop me off in SJ on Friday morning.)


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Tony - I appreciate the offer - I'm sure some help would be awesome.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Coop,
Did you guys ever drink the bottle of Chuerra I left last year? It's a Sardinian Cannonau, let it breath for half an hour before enjoying. If I can get there this year, I'll bring some more aye-talian wine.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

bigbill said:


> Coop,
> Did you guys ever drink the bottle of Chuerra I left last year? It's a Sardinian Cannonau, let it breath for half an hour before enjoying. If I can get there this year, I'll bring some more aye-talian wine.


Thanksgiving 2008, with my B.I.L and S.I.L. It was wonderful. Honestly, I'd forgotten where the bottle originated from. Thank you.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

thinkcooper said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158563


thanks, will try to make it , am also glad to learn the ride is doable on a fixie...


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

So far, we've got ~40 RBR folks from all over the country planning on attending. That doesn't include a bunch of Santa Cruz/Monterey locals.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I just added route maps from mapmyride for each of the routes. The total for folks doing both loops will be ~80 miles with ~4000' climbing.

*ROUTE MAPS:* The mapmyride links for each of the routes have full turn by turn cue notes. I'll print out copies for the group, but if you want to bring your own be my guest.

*1. Hammerhead ride:* https://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/santa-cruz/642123916626086418










*2. Main ride:* https://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/santa-cruz/519123916504364776


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Mighty sexy. I'm not going to tackle the hammerhead, but I can't wait to give the other girl a whirl.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Planning to be there - if people need accommodation, I can have a few sleep at my place, have enough space without disturbing anybody. I'm in Mountain View, that's 40 min from Santa Cruz, and might even be able to provide a ride from the airport, which is only 10 min away. Email at pierre dot moreels at gmail 

Second - should I bring something for the BBQ ? If no reply, I'll probably make a cake.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

LOL! My friend’s place is off of Seaview Terrace/Crest, which is off of San Andreas… worst case I’d drive to his place and ride over from there. Nothing beats free parking!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Pierre said:


> Planning to be there - if people need accommodation, I can have a few sleep at my place, have enough space without disturbing anybody. I'm in Mountain View, that's 40 min from Santa Cruz, and might even be able to provide a ride from the airport, which is only 10 min away. Email at pierre dot moreels at gmail
> 
> Second - should I bring something for the BBQ ? If no reply, I'll probably make a cake.


A dessert would be awesome.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I'll be there with a couple of pals!

fc


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

francois said:


> I'll be there with a couple of pals!
> 
> fc


I'd hit that!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Five days and counting down!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

3 days...


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Man, I suck! I can't make it. I have to go to a family function in lovely Fairfield all weekend with the in-laws!


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I'll be riding from Union City bart over Dumbarton to Palo Alto then to Santa Cruz on Friday morning. Can anyone recommend a route from PA to SC? 

Thanks


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Art853 said:


> I'll be riding from Union City bart over Dumbarton to Palo Alto then to Santa Cruz on Friday morning. Can anyone recommend a route from PA to SC?
> 
> Thanks


Here's one. Basically Page Mill, Skyline, 9 to Santa Cruz. Just about 50 miles (plus what you've already done).

(I'm no expert on the roads out of Palo Alto, but I think Page Mill is often used to get to Skyline.)


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

can't make it after all, sorry


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I’m still up for the idea of biking to CampCoop™ from San Jose if someone wants to make the trek with me. Otherwise I’ll just either have to live dangerously and do it solo, or just drive to a friend’s place in Watsonville and ride to Santa Cruz from there. Any takers?


OK, it looks like I have most of Friday free and would like to do this. If you can arrange to get to the Los Gatos area between 9:30 and 10:30 , I could meet you there and we could ride to SC (OK, we might have to walk a bit up by the Lexington dam). Let me know tonight - otherwise I will make other plans.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmm…*I was thinking along the lines of leaving San Joserville just a tad before 11:00AM, since I have a bunch of things to take care of tomorrow morning before I can leave (including filing for unemployment). Will this work for you?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Hmm…*I was thinking along the lines of leaving San Joserville just a tad before 11:00AM, since I have a bunch of things to take care of tomorrow morning before I can leave (including filing for unemployment). Will this work for you?


Not sure where you're leaving from. How about we meet on the Los Gatos Creek Trail, just west of Camden Ave.? It's about 27 miles from there to party central; it should take a bit over 2 hours.

Let me know when you think you can be there (the sooner, the better for me). Carry a cell phone if you can and give me the number. I'm Tony and my number is 831-332 followed by 9216.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

sometimerider said:


> Not sure where you're leaving from. How about we meet on the Los Gatos Creek Trail, just west of Camden Ave.? It's about 27 miles from there to party central; it should take a bit over 2 hours.
> 
> Let me know when you think you can be there (the sooner, the better for me). Carry a cell phone if you can and give me the number. I'm Tony and my number is 831-332 followed by 9216.


Ah crap! I got busy getting my stuff ready for tomorrow, and all of a sudden it’s tomorrow! I will call you in the morning. Looks as though I can meet up with you around 11:00ish, but I will call you much much earlier. I have programmed your number into my cell (I am the 408 of area codes with a 426 that has an order of numbers following that of 7920).


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

ibikergal and me are going to try and make the #2 ride on the Tandem


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Jefff said:


> ibikergal and me are going to try and make the #2 ride on the Tandem


You and ibikergal are going to ride #2. There's no trying.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

francois said:


> I'll be there with a couple of pals!
> 
> fc



Hay, I'm going too.

First road ride in like 9 months!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Here's where we we'll be starting: 784 Eddy Lane, Santa Cruz, CA


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, LP and I did this SJ to SC ride - ending up at casa de Cooper (well, I still had to ride back to Scotts Valley). A cool, breezy day - but arm and knee warmers were sufficient.

I will say that LP is a very strong rider, but I was most impressed when he cleaned the climb up the gravel face of Lexington dam.

And we found a shortcut (albeit dirt) to get around Lexington reservoir - nice.

Cooperville was really looking (early Friday afternoon, when I was there) inviting - the infrastructure seemed nearly in place for the flood of guests.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wow, just wow!! Here's some photos and videos
<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/2tkSeOg-YoI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>

<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/7hG9AlUXJbE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>

Setting off for the ride:
<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

Cooper, fc, hollywood
<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

von
<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table style="width: auto;"><tbody><tr><td></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family: arial,sans-serif; font-size: 11px; text-align: right;">From 4-25-2009 cooper ride</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

sometimerider said:


> Well, LP and I did this SJ to SC ride - ending up at casa de Cooper (well, I still had to ride back to Scotts Valley). A cool, breezy day - but arm and knee warmers were sufficient.
> 
> I will say that LP is a very strong rider, but I was most impressed when he cleaned the climb up the gravel face of Lexington dam.
> 
> ...


You are no slouch yourself!!! When I grow up, I want to be as strong a rider as you are!


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome day, thanks Cooper. I'm definitely jealous of your setup down there. I'm going to have to ride in Santa Cruz more often (my first time).

Sorry I had to take off before the good eatins, but my dog's misbehavior timer was already going off (she broke into the cat's room while I was gone)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

kwc said:


> Awesome day, thanks Cooper. I'm definitely jealous of your setup down there. I'm going to have to ride in Santa Cruz more often (my first time).
> 
> Sorry I had to take off before the good eatins, but my dog's misbehavior timer was already going off (she broke into the cat's room while I was gone)


We hate you btw. Last year you could barely ride and this year you're king of the mountains??

The debauchery is here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2133153#post2133153


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

Technically, I was third up, and I still hate you and your 20:07 OLH time. I can only pretend to climb like you, but that hill was only 800ft or less. The way you caught us easily on the descent tells me you were just savin'.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

kwc said:


> Technically, I was third up, and I still hate you and your 20:07 OLH time. I can only pretend to climb like you, but that hill was only 800ft or less. The way you caught us easily on the descent tells me you were just savin'.


FC gets crazy on the DH. When things start to point downhill, he eases to the left and lights the afterburners...


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

kwc said:


> Awesome day, thanks Cooper. I'm definitely jealous of your setup down there. I'm going to have to ride in Santa Cruz more often (my first time).
> 
> Sorry I had to take off before the good eatins, but my dog's misbehavior timer was already going off (she broke into the cat's room while I was gone)



Anytime. Would love to ride with you on the ocean side of the bay.


----------

